
Easy Rounded Corners with Border-Radius  - pbnaidu
http://www.cssnewbie.com/easy-rounded-corners-with-border-radius/
======
alexk
This approach does not work with non-Moz browsers, I would recommend anti-
aliased nifty corners JS lib

<http://acko.net/blog/anti-aliased-nifty-corners>

